
JooJoo hits the FCC, reveals NVIDIA Ion, 3G card - mjfern
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/11/joojoo-hits-the-fcc-reveals-nvidia-ion-3g-card/
======
minalecs
if they make this easily hackable for me to run different os's.. maybe
android, or ubuntu mobile, this would definitely be worth more than ipad.

------
jasonlbaptiste
this is actually shaping up to be a good device. nvidia ion? new interface?
local vid playback? lightweight OS, so the intel atom chip will do fine.

~~~
TomOfTTB
The problem I have is the price. HP has already said they are looking to meet
or beat the iPad's price. So you have to compare the Joojoo with a full
Windows OS and by that standard I think it comes up lacking. Plus it's all
customized (the browser is a custom version of webkit). So if Joojoo the
company goes out of business tomorrow than there will be no more updates.

IMHO that makes it not worth the risk

------
drtse4
Operating temp 10-35 degree? uh?

~~~
borism
"safe operating temp" probably.

iPhone and iPad have the same upper limit, but lower limit is 0C.

